# Farrier Costs : Yearly Average to Most Expensive



## jpost (Aug 10, 2007)

I pay $90 every 5 weeks for 2 horses without shoes.


----------



## clipclop (Aug 27, 2007)

that's pretty good, thats just for a check-up/hoof trim ? whats been your most expensive ?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

I pay $90 every 6-7 weeks for shoes (and trim obviously)1 horse


----------



## jpost (Aug 10, 2007)

$45 for trim per horse. That was/is my most expensive... Last year I had a farrier that was only $25 for trim per horse. I moved too far for him stay my farrier. I was  about $45/horse when I moved, but I must admit... I have been very lucky finding professional, reliable farriers... How about you? I couldn't imagine if my horses needed shoes :shock: .


----------



## clipclop (Aug 27, 2007)

i am actually horse shopping right now. i wanted to check out averages for visits because i haven't owned in so long; i was sure the rates would be a lot different now. for the last probably seven or eight years (i've moved now  ) i'd been fortunate enough to have a really good friend with horses, her and her mom let me ride/borrow their horses, and even though i chipped in regularly, i never heard/saw what their vet bills were like.


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

I pay Â£65 per horse every 6 weeks. I have three. Must be crazy. 

Gosh thats over $100 in your money! :shock: 

I definatley need to move overseas.


----------



## clipclop (Aug 27, 2007)

:shock: ouch ! thats crazy . . . the price you pay for having three horses i guess.


----------



## Willow (Aug 27, 2007)

I pay 30 CD$ for a trim if the farrier does it and even though we don't have shoes on them I know he charges 90$ for a trim & a set of shoes.

I usualy trim my horses myself and having 4 of them with a trim every 6 - 8 weeks, that saves me over 800$ a year!!


----------



## clipclop (Aug 27, 2007)

did it take u a while to learn to trim ?? that would be something I'd be very interested in learning. mind you, with only one horse, i can't imagine the costs will be all that outrageous


----------



## Willow (Aug 27, 2007)

I took a 3 day trimming course at the Old's college. It was awesome! I only wanted to take it to learn more about hoofes, trimming, damage etc... but I started trimming my own horses and as long as they don't wear shoes it's not that difficult... just VERY hard on your back!!! :wink:


----------



## clipclop (Aug 27, 2007)

cool that sounds like something definitely worth looking into .. i like taking courses like that. did they teach you much about hoof damage and things to look for ... for deterioration (spelling?) ??


----------



## Willow (Aug 27, 2007)

Yes, they did.
I learned a lot about laminits, founder, navicular etc... it was VERY interesting and good to know stuff if you own a horse! They also taught us how to pull a shoe properly and set new nails etc.
After this course you're far away from beeing a farrier but for a trim on a horse with regular hoofs it's great! I'm glad I took it and would do it again...

the only thing you have to know (in case they do it the same way as up here), you practice on horse legs fresh from the slaughter house, that's pretty gross but looking at the hoof you're getting, there was a reason why the horse had to be put down. 
It's great to practice on these because you can't "hurt" a horse by trimming too short or unbalanced.
After the first day you're used to it :wink: but it sure requires a strong tummy!


----------



## clipclop (Aug 27, 2007)

:shock: :shock: :shock: whoooooa ! real horse legs ?!?!?! yikes .. i'm not all convinced my stomach would handle that, i suppose you get used to it, but the first initial look at it, would be enough to turn my stomach. eesh .. haha i guess you can assume i didn't do that well in biology with dissection !


----------



## Willow (Aug 27, 2007)

The first "leg" we had to pick out of the bin I coudn't do myself and asked someone else to do it for me... then you wrap them in canvas and tie them to a pole with a rope... once they are between your knees all you see is the hoof and that's not too bad anymore... :lol: You'll get used to it! I didn't belive it but it's true!


----------



## Ed (Aug 16, 2007)

$35 per horse every 6 to 8 weeks.They seem to need the least attention in winter.


----------



## x-xExclusiveJumpx-x (Aug 2, 2007)

Right now i pay $50 for a trim and $80 for 4 shoes, i only have 1 horse every 6 weeks. So i spend $1,040 a year in trimmings (8 trimmings a year). I have a Cross Country, Jumping horse so i get all 4 hoof's done he gets worked pretty good a week. But thats here, my friend in Ohio pays $20 a trim, she has (now) 5 horses. He lives down the road so no trip charge, and she does get shoes. I'd love to pay that, and he only charges like $40 or $50 for shoes.


----------



## clipclop (Aug 27, 2007)

yeah that's cheap ! that'd be nice to live right down the road from a farrier. i've been trying to get a hold of some farrier's here, but haven't had much luck. i wanted to compare some prices. does anyone know a farrier in the salmon arm/sorrento area of BC ?


----------

